# Prajioud pronunciation?



## Apostasy (Aug 2, 2012)

Greetings,
My academy recently began a level system for our stand up/muay thai fighters. We use muay thai arm bands called prajiouds. Can anyone tell me the proper pronunciation of PRAJIOUD? I've heard several different ones. Thanks....


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

Must be tough. I cant even find it on google


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was wondering how they ranked in maui thai. Well that is the answer. More recently I was wondering how awarding black belts from black belts went.


----------



## Apostasy (Aug 2, 2012)

Traditonal Muay Thai has no ranking system. The amount of fights/wins details your skill level. Adding rankings is becoming more popular in America, which usually teaches a hybrid version of Traditional Muay Thai.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Most eastern sports didn't have a ranking system before going stateside. It was only when judo came up with the ranking system that other arts came up with the belt system. That's how things progress.


----------

